# KeyCodes für Umlauttasten



## pumba (4. Mai 2006)

Hi zusammen!

Ich will eine Java-Anwendung über Tastaturshortcuts fernsteuern. Dazu nehm ich die Methoden keyPress() und keyRelease() im java.awt.Robot, was auch ganz gut funktioniert. Den beiden Methoden muss ich nur den passenden keycode übergeben.

Probleme bereiten mir jedoch die deutschen Umlaute. Welchen keycode haben diese? Im java.awt.event.KeyEvent sind sie nicht aufgelistet. Ich hab mir ein solches KeyEvent mal ausgeben lassen - im Event ist der keycode auf 0 gesetzt, nur der keychar zeigt den richtigen Wert, z.B. 'ä'. Da ich für den Robot aber den keycode brauche, weiss ich nicht weiter :bahnhof: 

Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Redfrettchen (4. Mai 2006)

Toll, ein Shortcut mit ä: Änderungen übernehmen -> Strg-ä ^^
und was solln die leute mit einer amerikanischen Tastatur oder auch andere ohne ä machen? die müssen dann *klicken*? frechheit ;-) 

also ich würde vorschlagen, du änderst die Shorcuts auf einen nicht-umlaut um (mein gott, es gibt mindestens 26*26*26*26*26 tastenkombinationen mit nicht-umlauten (Strg-, Alt-, Strg-Alt, Strg-Umschalt, Alt-Umschalt...)).


----------



## Leroy42 (4. Mai 2006)

Och menno   

Soll ich jetzt mein überall benutztes und allseits beliebtes _STRG-AltGriechisch ß_
einmotten ?  :shock:


----------



## pumba (5. Mai 2006)

Ich will eigentlich keine Shortcuts auslösen, sondern eher um eine Fernsteuerung der Anwendung - und das soll halt auch mal der Buchstabe 'ä' in ein JTextField eingegeben werden können. Aber scheinbar erlaubt es Java nicht, dass man das entsprechende KeyEvent in die Eventqueue des Betriebssystems einstellt  :cry: 

Aber ich kann zumindest das Event in die AWTEventQueue einfügen, dann funktioniert das auch mit dem 'ä'. Ist zwar nicht ganz die Lösung, die ich wollte, aber was soll's ;-)  Ich hatte gehofft, mit dem Robot eine komplette Tastatursimulation erreichen zu können...


----------

